# vic



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

pic of one of my hap 44...


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow  He's gorgeous!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome fish...how big?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice shot! Love that fish, wish I had access to some Victorians.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Shouldnt be too hard to find vics..
I see them all the time in my area  Only about an hour and a half drive :lol:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

He is about 4-5"... thanks for the compliments... I am loving victorians... I just got 4 zebra obliques (2m/2f) and a christmas fulu... that adds to the 4 hap 44 that I have and the uganda red pair (1m/1f)

I am thinking of seeing what happens if I put all the vics together in a tank. (they are already in the same tank, but lots of other fish too... )

Here's a short and crappy video... the tank is thrown together as a temp home while I get my new 85 gallon tank set up....


----------



## PaulaM (Mar 3, 2009)

Great Pic. Beautiful fish.

I have three, maybe four cluchs of the sp44, plus about 18 adults. They are breeding like made. I just took a holding female out of the big tank tonight.

I just love em...


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome paula... I wish I had some females for my 4 males to get after.. 

They are beautiful fish... I was glad to get them.

now post some pics!!!


----------



## PaulaM (Mar 3, 2009)

I have not been able to get many good pics, I will see what I can do and try to get them posted.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's hard! My secret is, take 100 pics, maybe get 1 good one.


----------



## PaulaM (Mar 3, 2009)

how do you put the pics on here again?

I should write it down or print it out so i know. I have them uploaded to another site so I can post them when I figure this out


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I use www.photobucket.com .. then once you upload the pic, it gives you the code to use to post on a forum such as this. It's a piece of cake. You just copy/paste it.

Make use of the "preview" button to see if it worked properly.


----------



## PaulaM (Mar 3, 2009)

Photobucket is where I uploaded them to. I have posted pictures once before, but it has been so long ago that I do not remember how to do it.

Here goes nothing









This would be one of my males









This would be one of my females

I am going to get somekind of background, and I want to put natural gravel on the tank, but first things first...I have to get the fish room up and going.

Not counting all of the fry I have I have 18 of the SP44


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

cool.. thanks for the pics... Nice looking male. I was wondering what the females looked like... has egg spots... hehe...


----------



## PaulaM (Mar 3, 2009)

The females are not as pretty as the males, If I could (I guess I could) I would have an all male tank, just because they are so pretty, but then I would have no babies .

I have two males, and a few females I am taking the the next swap in IC, and alooot of fry. I have two dom. males in my tank that will not leave each other alone. It is time to seperate them and let some of the other males have a chance at breeding.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

while the females aren't that great looking, it's cool to have the babies, plus it makes the males color up more...

I can't wait to get all my fish moved around again and settled and start my VIC tank... I might start a TANG tank too... we'll see...


----------



## PaulaM (Mar 3, 2009)

What all are you going to put in your vic tank? Right now I have a 125 with just the 18 sp44 and 2 acei in it. I know that Acei will not breed in there because the dominet male of the sp44 will not let anyone else breed in his tank. I would really like to put something else in there, but what ever I decide to put in there I will not have any fry form them. I do not want to cross breed either so I want to be careful about what I add.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, I'm pretty sure that if you add any vics then you will have to worry about hybrids. I might just put the uganda red pair and the 4 zebra obliques (2m/2f) and see what happens... I have 4 hap 44 and a christmas fulu, but they will just cause problems if I want the others to hump.. plus, more likely to get hybrids..


----------

